# Predator gun questions!?!?



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm looking at maybe getting a new gun and trading mine in. I'm looking at a savage model 25 varminter in 223 with a thumbhole or thinking of keeping my tc venture 22-250. I either want to trade my gun in and get a that in a savage in 223 or keep my tc venture and get a aftermarket trigger for it and a new scope and call it done. I really like the look of the woodstock with a thumbhole over synthetic though. Idk what to do, I want that gun but don't know if I want to get rid of the venture 22-250 for that savage 223. My main question would be is the savage better than the tc venture ? Like will I be able to notice the difference of the guns when shooting which is more accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What kind of groups are you getting with the venture ? I've heard they shoot pretty good, although all manufacturers turn out a lemon now and again.

How do you like the venture..does it feel good to you ? What is the weight on the Savage ? if you are going to trade why not for another 22-250 ?
And you'll probably want to change your name...lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The TC has an adjustable trigger, 3 to 5 pounds, if I'm right. So does the Savage- 3 to 5 pounds. So you're not getting anything different there. The Sav is probably going to be a bit heavier, do to the thumbhole stock. The caliber (.223) works fine for any critter from rat to coyote out to about 300, but then drops off quickly. The 22-250 goes well beyond that. The .223 runs cheap if you buy inexpensive ammo, the 22-250 doesn't run cheap ammo period. Are you sure you want a trigger pull of less than 3 pounds? As for accuracy, that is up to you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep it and get a shotgun and call them close...<50 yards...


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

My venture I can get 1"groups at 100 off a lead sled but I think with a better scope I can get 1/2" groups off a lead sled. I think I'm going too just update the scope and just buy a shotgun and use that for close range. My venture is light and I really like the gun but I also really like the thumbhole woodstock also. I was going to get a 223 because its cheaper than a 22-250 to reload but like you said the 250 won't lose distance as much as a 223 will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you aren't loading them hot and use a neck sizer your brass will last longer. You'll still need to full length resize everyso often. The difference in powder isn't that much...buy some now !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Why not just buy another barrel for the Venture. I thought that was one of the selling points!


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

youngdon said:


> If you aren't loading them hot and use a neck sizer your brass will last longer. You'll still need to full length resize everyso often. The difference in powder isn't that much...buy some now !


I haven't started reloading yet. Still just buying hornady superperformance for 22 a box right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Why not just buy another barrel for the Venture. I thought that was one of the selling points!


I didn't think that was the venture. I will have to look into that. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

i think that is the Dimension.


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Curious why you would not go with an AR platform and call it done. You can go .223 obviously, but the new .300 Blackout is getting a lot of buzz. Have multiple uppers from .22 to 6.5 Grendal. Throw a can on the end and increase your kill ratio a good bit.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Gray, depends on where you are whether semi's are allowed and of course cans.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I think both the savage and the venture are good choices. If you like the venture I would just stick with it I dont think you will notice a big difference. However buying new guns sure is fun.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

cgray01 said:


> Curious why you would not go with an AR platform and call it done. You can go .223 obviously, but the new .300 Blackout is getting a lot of buzz. Have multiple uppers from .22 to 6.5 Grendal. Throw a can on the end and increase your kill ratio a good bit.


Because I hunt in PA and the AR platform is illegal there. So that's out of the question until I have bolt action. After I have my bolt action I decide on then I'll get a AR for fun. I don't know about the can, I'll have to look into that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

How about just getting a nice laminate thumbhole stock for the venture?


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

JLowe69 said:


> How about just getting a nice laminate thumbhole stock for the venture?


I haven't found a stock for it. I looked and couldn't find one. Anyone found one ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

I understand now. I did not realize there were states still not allowing AR's or not recognizing them as sporting rifles. Last I knew AZ I think was allowing with a 5 round mag. Best Critter gun I have ever used as far as versatility goes anyway. Then again, we hunt 90% at night out of the bed of a truck here. Kind of like a lot of guys in TX.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well Tc, I guess I spoke too soon, not thats its the first time. lol I just spent the better part of an hour and I sure can't find one on a shelf. It may be worth your time to go to www.russoriflestocks.com from what I've found thats one of your better chances, they make 'em on demand, and supposedly for about anything. I really figured there would be more options, not sure why there are not. With all the obscure guns having options it almost seems that T.C. just wont let folks make 'em, kinda weird.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

cgray01 said:


> I understand now. I did not realize there were states still not allowing AR's or not recognizing them as sporting rifles. Last I knew AZ I think was allowing with a 5 round mag. Best Critter gun I have ever used as far as versatility goes anyway. Then again, we hunt 90% at night out of the bed of a truck here. Kind of like a lot of guys in TX.


Yeah it blows. I really want one. My buddy has one and its a blast but I want to get my bolt action first so I can keep hunting there then get my AR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

JLowe69 said:


> Well Tc, I guess I spoke too soon, not thats its the first time. lol I just spent the better part of an hour and I sure can't find one on a shelf. It may be worth your time to go to www.russoriflestocks.com from what I've found thats one of your better chances, they make 'em on demand, and supposedly for about anything. I really figured there would be more options, not sure why there are not. With all the obscure guns having options it almost seems that T.C. just wont let folks make 'em, kinda weird.


Okay I'll look there. I didn't think tc was letting them because I'm getting a Boyd for my 22 and looked multiple times thinking I missed it but nothing for a tc venture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

cgray01 said:


> I understand now. I did not realize there were states still not allowing AR's or not recognizing them as sporting rifles. Last I knew AZ I think was allowing with a 5 round mag. Best Critter gun I have ever used as far as versatility goes anyway. Then again, we hunt 90% at night out of the bed of a truck here. Kind of like a lot of guys in TX.


here in Arizona you can use a 100, 40, 30, 20, 10 or a 5 round mag for coyote + a can...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Arizona only allows a five round magazines to be used for any centerfire rifle hunting, including AR's. More than five rounds is illegal. Three rounds for shotgun. You better check the game laws.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

JT that changed you can have 5 in the shotgun now also and AZ is correct, I have even called game and fish to verify. Only 3 shells for duck and geese cause thats federal, I dont know about dove


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

The G&F guy I talked to said dove as well, they are migratory so 3 shells max.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Took this out of the 2012-13 AZFG proclaimation/regulations-


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sorry, that was a great big BMP, try this. I am going to stick to the book on this one, keep myself out of trouble.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, aren't ALL unplugged shotguns capable of holding more than 3 except for the O/U and S/S? I had to.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JTK I asked a G&F warden and he said " I don't know? " yes the regs. say you have to plug your high-cap mags with something so they can only hold 5 rnds. For Big Game. But they changed the law in Aug. For other than Big game. Ducks, Geese and Dove's they fall under Fed. Rules.ie 3 rnd. limit, I will look deeper to find the new law... who knows they change the law each year! Didn't limited weapon use to be shotgun shooting shot and rim-fire? It doesn't say that this year, it only said shotgun shooting shot? I think they do this to give out tickets...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Let us know your findings. IMO, AR's look stupid with the 5'er!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> Let us know your findings. IMO, AR's look stupid with the 5'er!


I will. I had to get a 5rnd. For the Mini-14 because I wasn't sure...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I personally called the Game & Fish in Pinetop (sept) and they stated yes you can use the extended mags, bit I also will do a follow up with names . something like this also happened when I asked about FMJs for hunting, every office had a different answer, but finally got the head honcho and he said they were legal.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes Ed, but not fmj's that are for military use. Just the ones made for hunting.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Correct !!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My research lead me to- "Yes, you can use the extended magazines, but they must be blocked to only allow them to hold 5 rounds and the block can not be removed without disassembly of the said magazine." So my thought is why bother. Just run an ugly 5'er. Blahhhhh.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I called azgfd today , pinetop & phoenix offices. Extended magazines ( no limit on round capability) are legal and so are suppressors even though the 2012-2013 rules & regulations state otherwise. They informed me that the booklets were printed before the law changed and all enforcement officers are aware that extended mags and suppressors are now legal in Az.


----------

